# Scarf instuctions



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Hope this is understandable


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

roseknit said:


> Hope this is understandable


Is this the pattern for the lovely blue scarf you posted on Dec. 28th?


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-225534-1.html


----------



## Artiste (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern to your beautiful scarf. I can't wait to get started on mine!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks bunches


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

The scarf is lovely. Thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, very pretty pattern


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

hmmm me too..might have to forgo all ongoing knitting for this one


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you for your stunning cowl/scarf pattern. I was looking for a new project and you have just given it to me.
Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry but it won't download for me. Is there another way to post it?


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! Read through your previous thread, and have copied the picture and your instructions. Thank you very much for this wonderful project. Very nice job.

Jan


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you this is a beautiful pattern. What yarn did you use and what size needles?


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. Will start tomorrow.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

HI - What is thumb cast on?? Thanks, Ellie


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting your directions. I missed the original thread and this is so pretty!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Is there someone who can email me the instructions? Some reason I cannot download the PDF.
PM me for my email. Thank you.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I couldn't either
Barbara


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for generously sharing your beautiful scarf pattern.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there someone who can email me the instructions? Some reason I cannot download the PDF.
PM me for my email. Thank you.


BSG said:


> I couldn't either
> Barbara


Here's a PDF. It should open with no problem.


----------



## Leezy (Aug 8, 2011)

This is so beautiful, thanks for sharing with us. Can this be made into a cowl? It makes a beautiful scarf. thanks again for taking the time to share this.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks, but what is 'thumb method'? See I am not the only one with this question.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Pattern for scarf.

Cast on 58 st.using thumb method.
1st row. K.4,yo,s1,k1,psso (Cbl 3 back,k 3 ,k3 from cbl needle. m1, sl1, k1, psso,cbl 3 front ,knit 3 then 3 from cbl needle,yo,sl1,k1,psso) repeat to the last 4 st, knit
2nd and all wrong side rows. Purl
3rd row .K 4,(k 2 tog,yo, knit 6) repeat to end
5th row K4 ,(yo,sl1,k1,psso, knit 6) repeat to end
7th row K4 (k 2 tog, yo, cbl 3 front,k 3,k3 from cbl needle,k2 tog,yo,cbl 3 back,k3 ,k3 from cbl needle) repeat to end
Repeat these 7 rows until you have the length of scarf you want.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't see the pic or don't know which one it is on the website.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Sorry but it won't download for me. Is there another way to post it?


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Cast on thumb method






http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=what+is+cast+on+thumb&sm=1

:thumbup:


----------

